# Minimum size door for bathroom?



## jklingel (Dec 21, 2008)

Standard interior doors are 30". If you are planning on living there till death do you part, or maybe getting hit by a truck before then, if you can, use a 36". I believe wheel chairs can get through a 36" door OK. GL. j


----------



## Scuba_Dave (Jan 16, 2009)

Almost all of the interior doors in this house are 30"
I usually install 32" if there is room
2nd floor bedroom I put a 32" door in
Just easier to move stuff in & out


----------



## racebum (Mar 8, 2010)

i have seen doors as small as 26" for interior bathrooms, i'm not sure there is any standard rhyme or reason


----------



## CoconutPete (Jan 22, 2010)

You guys are lucky. My basement door is 27" :laughing:

I had to take the molding off to fit the dryer through.


----------



## Willie T (Jan 29, 2009)

My bathroom pocket door is 24". Actual clearance is 23 1/4". It's more than enough room... we aren't too fat.


----------



## kredman (Apr 22, 2010)

We have a 24" door that goes to one bedroom's bath. It's a tiny one!


----------



## Gary in WA (Mar 11, 2009)

http://www.inspectionnews.net/home_...13998-minimum-interior-door-opening-size.html

http://www.askcodeman.com/viewtopic.php?f=17&t=175

http://www.nachi.org/forum/f18/interior-door-size-26551/

No minimum width, just height.
I did a quick check on the 24", a lot of local Building Departments use that even in attic, garage conversions and basement finishing. Check locally.

Be safe, Gary


----------



## Proby (Jul 17, 2010)

Willie T said:


> My bathroom pocket door is 24". Actual clearance is 23 1/4". It's more than enough room... we aren't too fat.


My bathroom door is 24".

I'm not fat either but my shoulders can't fit thru, so I have to turn sideways a bit.


----------

